# Famine



## Jonah (Jan 22, 2017)

My interpretation of Dollman's famine.


----------



## Karen Mccarthy (Feb 1, 2017)

Beautiful work...must check the original... Wow


----------



## Jonah (Jan 22, 2017)

*famine*

Thank you. That means so much. The original is at Salford art gallery.


----------

